# bsdinstall, reboot in 11.1-RELEASE i386: Abort manual input



## Andrew Pennebaker (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi, I am able to install and boot FreeBSD v11.1-RELEASE amd64, but when I try to use the i386 edition, I get this weird "Abort manual input" error instead.

Screenshot attached.

As a workaround, I'll continue using the amd64 edition for now.


----------

